# Busted My Transmission... Need Help! Eaton 12 on a Bolens 1455



## Soarer (May 12, 2011)

The other day I had a tree stump in my trailer and I was pulling it up my driveway. I was going slow and all was fine. I tried to speed up to carry some momentum over a slippery area and I lost all drive. The motor kept running and the driveshaft was still spinning the front of the hydro pump but it was spinning freely and not providing any drive. It felt like I sheered something in the trans.

Has anyone busted an Eaton 12 trans like this before and if so, what did you break? I'm not afraid of pulling it all apart to fix it but I'd like to know what I'm getting into and what to look for before ripping stuff apart.


----------

